# 163 jars of glitter!



## swaly (Jun 5, 2009)

I just received my package from artglitter.com today. They sell high-quality craft glitter. Before I post these or gush about the products or anything along those lines, I'm going to preface it by saying that *THESE ARE, OF COURSE, NOT EYESAFE* (or lipsafe, but it won't make you blind to swallow a couple!). I am planning on using it near my eyes once in a while, but only with a heavy-duty mixing medium, and only the transparent/translucent ones (which are polyester; opaques "can contain" metallic glitter). Mostly these will go in nail polish, in actual art I make, lipgloss, dusting on the face when I want to look like a candy-raver, etc.

Now, onto the haul. I have crappy iSight pics so when I find my USB cord for my Canon DSLR I will post lovely close-ups and such.

I purchased three "Box o' 42"s in Opaque, Transparent, and Euro (no repeats between the three, I got a savings of $18 or so)...these are all "ultrafine," which is a middle grade between "microfine" (which is the glitter that is virtually dust) and "chunky" (basic round drugstore glitter). I purchased an additional array of holographic, neon and pearlescent glitters. One of the sets comes with a glow-in-the-dark color as well. To fulfill my collector's/hoarder's need I originally put one of EVERY SINGLE COLOR in my shopping cart but it was $1000 and I was just like...um...no. My purchase really does cover the spectrum, though, so I have no regrets.




























Some of the colors are PRECISE dupes of Neon 60's and Rockin' Orange but slightly finer. I think there is also a Lust Dust dupe in here but I've never seen it in person...I have several holographic golds/bronzes/tans. I sososo wish the pics were better because some of these are UNBELIEVABLE. The opaque neon green one is shockingly bright, as are the other neons. I love that they have such a variety of finishes.

They also come safety-sealed and in individually labeled jars. Most are $3 for a 1/4 oz. jar (smaller than a MAC pigment/glitter jar but still a sizeable amount...like, never-finish-one-jar-in-a-lifetime enough), $3.50 for the specialty finishes.

This is my last big haul (~$500) for a REALLY LONG TIME (going on a strict no-buy for the next few months though I have like 8 packages coming in the mail), and it was so worth it. When I get more/better pics I'll post them.

I want to add that I also like the site. The shopping cart is a tiny bit dodgy, but as far as I can tell they got my order exactly right. They also packaged everything nicely, shipping was only $11, and when I added in the comments for them to add 3 colors that the site was glitching up or in a size they weren't offering, they did!

YAY!


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2009)

Dang! That's hella glitter...so pretty though.


----------



## swaly (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh man what can I say, I love glitter.

I'll never use these all cosmetically, but I'll definitely find a use for them in my studio. I can't wait to make some kind of enormous glittery version of a sand painting, and spruce up some concert posters and Christmas cards...hehehehe.


----------



## n_c (Jun 5, 2009)

^^^ Very cool, I'd love to see some of your work on here


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 5, 2009)

Gorgeous colors x


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow that is a lot of glitter, how fun! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Jun 5, 2009)

i want some!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow! Enjoy!


----------



## Fataliya (Jun 5, 2009)

If you like cosmetic glitter, check out Fyrinnae's "City Lights" collection. It's not actually glitter. Or if it is, it's so fine, it's like dust. Eye safe. 

I have Quebec (silver) and Tel Aviv (Gold) and love them to death. Now I want all of them, lol.


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 6, 2009)

WOW thats gonna last u forever!


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, I wouldn't know what to do with all of it! Haha. There are some really pretty colors though.


----------



## Leven (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG that looks so fun, i cant wait to go on that site!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(and of course i will  use them on the eye area lol)


----------



## chynegal (Jun 8, 2009)

i love glitter so i am so jealous of you right now altho ur pics look a littler dark you can tell how bright some of them are...awesome


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 10, 2009)

Pretty awesome collection! I'm imagining a glitter bath =]


----------



## kariii (Jun 11, 2009)

wowww, i wanna see some glitter art!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sooooooooo lucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silviachic (Jun 16, 2009)

OMG!! i love that brand of glitter too! im sooo jeolous of your collection... i only have like 10 of the 1/2 oz and even that i thought i had too many... i bought mine at my local craft store but it was like $6 for one... i might buy from the website from now on... way cheaper haha i use these on my nails with calgel and it looks fabulous! you are now my new idol


----------

